# Cleo's anniversary!



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Eight years ago (wow, really???), I saw her picture on Craigslist and went over to meet her on Valentine's Day. I brought her home two days later.

Her first day home with me:



















She had some setbacks:
http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/105003-cleopatras-american-idol-tryout-update.html

But she's strong and got over it.

my little purrito












A couple of my favorite pictures


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

What a beautiful fluffy pocket panther! I love the picture of her in the box. Happy gotcha day Cleo!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

You were like 'I'm yours. You know that, don't you.' Buenos Go-chas!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Awww, happy gotcha day you beautiful lady!!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Such a sweet looking kitty.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Anniversary Cleo! 
You are One Stunning Girl!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Happy Gotcha day Cleo. You are a beauty


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. She really is my heart kitty. She hates when I'm upset and tries to comfort me.

Her true diva pic:











And a couple of funny pictures where Charlee is photobombing her.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

Happy gotcha day Cleo. Such a pretty lady.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, Happy Anniversary, Cleo! You sure don't look your age, you've got such an awesome silhouette for a feline with a gorgeous fluffy coat!


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Aww, she's beautiful...(so is the other one). You two were lucky to find each other!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Gorgeous kitty! Her coat  such beautiful blackness!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She's stunning. 

Just checked out the other thread - the pics and commentary were hilarious, especially the pic with her mouth open. It really looks like she's singing her heart out.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's still embarrassed that Cinderella released those unauthorized photos. Stupid interwebz.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Cleo is stunning. Simply stunning. :luv


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

She is such a glamorous kitty! This year the most beautiful kitties are in black. ;-)


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Did you do anything special for Gotcha Day?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I also love the photobomb in the last picture.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She got this










She had to share it, though, because the two I ordered for the twins were out of stock.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Happy anniversary, Cleo! She is BEYOND gorgeous - her coat is so plush and fluffy! I LOVE how grumpy she looks in the picture with Charlee photobombing her! LOL Cleo just looks like such a glamorous kitty!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

She really has GORGEUOUS black fur!


----------

